# Ältere Ruten/Rollen/Köder, bitte um Infos



## bosc89 (24. Mai 2020)

Guten Tag, 

ich habe aus einem Nachlass diveres älteres Angelgerät bekommen. 
Wenn ich jemanden finde der es aus Sammlergrund haben möchte würde ich mich davon ggf. auch trennen. Ich hoffe hier kann mir jemand was zu den einzelnen Sachen sagen.
Mich würde interessieren aus welchem Jahr die einzelnen Sache sind und ob es einen gewissen Seltenheitswert gibt. Danke ans Forum im Vorfeld. 
Hier mal das die einzelnen Sachen:


----------



## eiszeit (24. Mai 2020)

Hallo,
was steht denn auf der grünen Rolle drauf die an der Spinnrute dran ist.

Ansonsten sind sehr viel Sachen aus den 70er Jahren. Das Highligth dürfte die DAM Quick 4000 sein.

Hier ein paar Daten:
DAM Prince 1014, Bj. ca. 1977, sehr häufig zu finden und nicht hochwertig
DAM Quick 4000, Bj. ca. 1977, hochwertige Rolle und auch heute noch fischbar
Wenderolle Angler Scout, Bj. ca. 1960, häufig zu finden und nicht hochwertig
Ryobi 177, Bj. ca. 1972, Rolle aus der Mittelklasse
Ryob -die grüne Rolle-, ist aus der Standard Serie, Bj. ca. 1973, nicht hochwertig
Michtell Galion, Anfang der 80er Jahre, nicht hochwertig

Rute DAM Topas, Bj. 1979, mittelwertig
Rute Balzer Fibrex, Bj. ?? ca. Ende der 70er, geringerwertig
Spinnrute ????

Sonstiges, die Köder sind einige von ABU aus den 70ern.
Einen Panther seh ich auch, ebenso einen Mepps usw..

Die Hakenpäckchen von DAM, da müsstest du mal sehen ob da einer Nummernfolge drauf ist.
Da können wir das Bj. bestimmen.

Wenn auf der grünen Rollen 30 draufsteht, die hab ich noch nicht und hätte Interesse. Ebenso evtl. an den
Hakenpäckchen.


----------



## bosc89 (25. Mai 2020)

Moin Eiszeit,

danke für die Info da hast du mir aufjedenfall schon mal reichlich geholfen.
Auf der grünen Rolle fehlt meiner Meinung nach das Schild.
Ich schaue aber zu Hause nach der Nummernfolge der Haken und der Rolle.
Kann auch gern mal genauere Bilder machen.


----------



## Andal (25. Mai 2020)

Die hellblaue Scout ist keine Fliegenrolle, sondern eine Wendegrundrolle. Also eine schwenkbare Achsrolle, mit der man dann auch werfen kann, ohne ewig zu üben. Bei so manchem Friedfischangler heute noch sehr beliebt.


----------



## eiszeit (26. Mai 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Die hellblaue Scout ist keine Fliegenrolle, sondern eine Wendegrundrolle. Also eine schwenkbare Achsrolle, mit der man dann auch werfen kann, ohne ewig zu üben. Bei so manchem Friedfischangler heute noch sehr beliebt.



Yep, es gab die Rolle in den Größen, 8-50, 8-60, 8-80, 8-100 und 8-120.
Das besondere -neben dem Wendemechanismus-, die Rolle besitzt auch eine Art Rücklaufsperre.
Damalige Kosten ca. zwischen 5,00DM und 10,00DM


----------



## eiszeit (26. Mai 2020)

Kurz noch zur ca. Altersbestimmung von DAM Kleinmaterial in der Verpackung.
Bei den älteren Zubehörsachen ist oft noch eine Zahlenfolge aufgedruckt.




Da sind die letzten drei oder 4 Zahlen zur ca. Altersbestimmung nötig.
Bsp. 213/857 bedeutet August 1957.


----------



## bosc89 (26. Mai 2020)

Du hast ja wirklich ein enormes Wissen über die ganzen ´´älteren´´ Sachen. Nicht schlecht.
Wie gesagt ist leider auf der grünen Rolle das Schild weg. Sehr schade da sie ansonsten super läuft.
Hier noch mal die Fotos.


----------



## eiszeit (26. Mai 2020)

Die Hakenpäckchenh sind von 1962.

Jetzt kann ich auch die grüne Rolle zuordnen. Es ist eine Ryobi 33 aus der Standard Serie.
Bj. um 1972. Die einfachere Rolle hat eine Schnurfassung von 100m/0,30mm, eine Übersetzung von 1:3,5
und sie kostete damals 19,75DM
Ich leg mal ein Bild bei, es ist die linke Rolle.


----------



## bosc89 (27. Mai 2020)

Super danke.


----------

